# Warning!!! Warning!!!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Get your preasure washers inside NOW! or they will freeze and go bang. (Talking from experience).


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

yep mine is out every night this time of year....minus 3 here last night....


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

A good call. We get a lot taken back looking for warranty after frost damage!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Happened to me once, never again!!


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

all indoors 

the only thing left out is the hosepipe


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

Good call

The one I use is kept in the pub cellar so I know it'll be fine


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Mines all wrapped up in a nice warm fluffy blanket...:thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I always drain mine before storing. Minimises risk. Wonder how many others do this?
Mind you, mine lives in garage where my old Ideal freestanding boiler is.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Good shout! Mine gets kept in the garage but it'll be in from now on 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tap-tap-just-tap-it-in


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Sound advice, lost one to frost a couple of years ago so the first whiff of ice and it's in now


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine's in the garage and staying there - I want a new one!


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Mines inside its really frosty this morning! Was going to wash the car but don't want to end up on my ass!!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

sistersvisions said:


> Mines all wrapped up in a nice warm fluffy blanket...:thumb:


It's a shame no one sells blankets for them like the ones you can get for the hot water tanks in houses!?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

mines been drained and brought in the house wanted to clean the car but at 0 degree dnt think its goin to happen


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Likewise - mine is inside, partly so it won't get pinched, but also to protect it from the frost. zero degrees this morning in West London, glad I've got the winter tyres on.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

gonna put mine inside dont really fancy forking out for a new one


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> Mines all wrapped up in a nice warm fluffy blanket...:thumb:


I neeeeed to do this!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine is now snug in the spare bedroom with most of my cleaning stuff.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Haven't even used mine yet
It's in the garage (partially converted -upvc doors & walls boarded out) but is covered with a couple of fleece towels.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine will sit under an old sleeping bag in the garage. I can imagine my wife's face if I tried to bring it indoors!!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

even go themrs to bring my hosepipe/reel in today to be on the safe side as got 3 jobs on tommorow


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes mine not aloud in doors! But it is sitting on carpet in my garage next to a tubular heater


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Mines got a bazillion towels wrapped around it in the garage & its off the concrete floor.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine has sat in knackered old shed for years, oh dear! I'll try and blame the missus!


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

I tuck mine up in bed at night, specially if it's chilly outside


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I know its not ideal but I run mine for 5 seconds without any water feed so that the motor pumps out all water inside to give it a fighting chance over the winter....


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

MattWSM said:


> It's a shame no one sells blankets for them like the ones you can get for the hot water tanks in houses!?


B&Q sell a hot water tank cover which is in 4 pieces and wraps around your pw easily.:thumb:

http://www.diy.com/nav/build/insula...ckets/Mangers-Cylinder-Jacket-4-Panel-9273779


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I run mine disconnected to empty the water and it then gets wrapped up in and old fake fur lined leather coat the Missus was going to chuck out and sits on a bag of parcel packing polystyrene.

If it gets really cold, I'll move it off the floor.

Survived last winter this way so hopefully will do the same again.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

If youre wivfe/partner says you can't bring the PW inside tell them it's either her or the PW that can stay* - hah that'll learn them.

*No way would I ever try this btw - I want to live. ;-)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good call turn water off pull trigger and release pressure been fine for me in garage


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

dcj said:


> B&Q sell a hot water tank cover which is in 4 pieces and wraps around your pw easily.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.diy.com/nav/build/insula...ckets/Mangers-Cylinder-Jacket-4-Panel-9273779


Expensive!!!
Bought mine from Wickes for only £5.


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine's inside. All cosy and warm.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Get your preasure washers inside NOW! or they will freeze and go bang. (Talking from experience).


well, it's 35*c and 90+% humidity here at the moment, I highly doubt my pressure washer is going to freeze! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> well, it's 35*c and 90+% humidity here at the moment, I highly doubt my pressure washer is going to freeze! :lol::lol::lol:


Git  it was -2^c at 9am this morning in deepest darkest yorkshire

car is frozen solid drive is like an ice rink (had rain yesterday morning that froze on contact)

PW is living in the garage next to one of these..

Hyundai Oil Filled Radiator 800watt, Adjustable Thermostat & 3 Heat Settings: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

not sure where the 3 heat settings are on it must be a typo got mine for about £20 from Pound stretcher....

need to sort out my warm cupboard and get the rest of my gear in there....


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

My washer is quite bit, so if anyone has a suggestion for something that will fit mine?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

build a cupboard out of some ply wood line with polystyrine or therma board....


or put it in the living room piece of ply on top and drape a table cloth over it and tell the Mrs its a new coffee table :devil:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

andy monty said:


> build a cupboard out of some ply wood line with polystyrine or therma board....
> 
> or put it in the living room piece of ply on top and drape a table cloth over it and tell the Mrs its a new coffee table :devil:


Good idea :thumb:


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Ours died last year this way 

Thanks for the reminder though, I best bring my little box of detailing supplies in


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Why bother insulating it with a blanket though? All that does is slow down heat transference. It works with something like a human body, or a house, because they have their own heating systems. But with a switched off pressure washer they will reduce to the same temperature as the surrounding garage very quickly.

If you don't believe me then pop a thermometer inside the blanket and one outside, they'll read the same temperature...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mine stays inside all the time haha.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Too late for me I'm afraid. Though my good mate kindly made a Frankenstein version out of the remnants of an old Halfords jobbie, and the saved lance connection from my ill fated loyal subject. Lets hope this one lasts a bit longer. Thanks goes to Dr Dave.


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

My current one is on 2 years right now, must be a record. If the ice doesn't get it something else will such as the lance disintegrating.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

My Karcher lives in our shed but sadly it was got at by Mr Frost!! I am now seeking a new replacement as I write this,,,

Offers on a pm too,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

My Nilfisk C120 started pulsing last year, so not as worried about it this year! If it does go pop in the summer it will be a good excuse to buy another one!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> My Nilfisk C120 started pulsing last year, so not as worried about it this year! If it does go pop in the summer it will be a good excuse to buy another one!


Mine has started to do that although I can't find any leaks any where


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine doesn't leak either, but if I leave it alone but turned on it goes mad! Got used to switching it off if leaving it for more than 2 minutes now.


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine lives in shed and gets drained after use, hopefully this will do the trick!


----------



## jordan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Safely away in the cupboard in the house !


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine is in the garage but I am paranoid its going to blow up..............


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine is in the garage, sat next to my combi boiler....


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine is in the garage, followed the Nilfisk instructions to drain after use, so hopefully that will keep it from getting damaged. I may also look at some for of insulated cover, as I don't think SWMBO would be too impressed if I brought it indoors


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicholas said:


> Yes mine not aloud in doors! But it is sitting on carpet in my garage next to a tubular heater


Mine is in my shed with 2 of those greenhouse heaters front and side :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I am going to review a product but I need to apply it via power washer and since it's been frosty all day today and probably not going to change much tomorrow how do I make sure there is no water left in my karcher after I finish?


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine is in the garage along with all my detailing liquids/polishes etc. To keep it all at a decent temperature, I've got an auto-thermostat which I can set to a minimum/maximum temperature and when the garage drops to that the stat switches on. Plugged into the stat is an industrial fan heater.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine is in a brick built garage with pretty good insulation on the door etc.
However, I never drain it!
If it dies, so be it. The Bl**dy thing hates me anyway!
If it's not soaking me in water (leaking lance needs sorting), then it's cutting out on me.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Good call this ... The Kranzle is now living on the washing machine 😉


----------

